# A little guidance if you please...



## anapravnik (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a request for advice from the seasoned coders out there regarding my job search as a newly certified coder. (CPC, not CPC-A). 

To give background, if it helps:
I completed a 9 month billing and coding course a few years ago. My first job in healthcare was billing problem resolution and client services, which I did for about 10 months. After that time I accepted a position for a very large insurance company for which I have worked more than 2 years now coordinating authorizations. My positions with both companies have required me to code, although never from operative reports. I'll also be taking classes in the fall to start working toward obtaining my RHIT designation. I live in Orange County, CA.

I'm 28 now, so this was not a career change or industry shift for me as it is for many others I see on the forum.

Are there any specific, targeted suggestions that anyone can offer given the information above? If there are any local coders that can offer some advice that would be greatly appreciated as well.

A heartfelt thanks in advance to any contibutors that elect to respond. Thank you again.


----------

